# [Action] My Line Is Ended, My Blood Is Cursed



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Aenarion Shivered. The Little fire he had cobbled together from the dead and dying of the forest of Averlorn was weak, and offered little warmth, and threw daemon shadows flickering among the green trees of the Averlornian and Chracian border.

Fifteen Long years. Was it really that long? It had to be. The scars all on his body from the blades of the enemy were numerous enough for even the Elven King to forget from where they were from. Strange, that from the few wounds he had taken in over a Millenia of travelling, before the Fall of the Old Ones, and the hordes had obliterated all but the Bastions of the elder races. The fledgling humans had no defence against the gibbering hordes, the Dwarves and Lizardmen were holed up in their mountain and jungle fastnesses, while the Elves were assailable from all sides on their Island.

Naggarythe, the glory of Ulthuan, strongest and greatest of the Kingdoms was the first, and hardest hit, attempting to cut off the head of the elven dragon, letting the body die. But Isha and Asuryan smiled upon those Heroes, lowly militia archer to griffon riding Prince each selling their lives dearly. But that debt must be paid somehow, and for every dozen daemons slain, another dozen stood in their place, while their were only so many elves. Only so much blood.

Eventually, Nagarythe was on the verge of falling - the Chaos forces encircling the Citadels, and tightening the noose on those few alive. But that was just as Aenarion had returned. He was alone. He always had been - he set out alone. He returned alone. But he was changed. He had grown up in Averlorn. He had seen seasons come, seasons go. Raiding ships of the occasional sort by the few human settlements, were the only reasons that the elves had fought. While the forces of the Old Ones battled the jungle, and the Dwarves slew the marauding Greenskin tribes, it was the elves who were left in peace. It was to be the beginning of their downfall. The Chaos Gods had limitless numbers, numbers that to think about caused insanity of even the greatest of the Mages of Saphery.

Whatever had changed in him, was instantly recognised, though. Soldiers followed Aenarion willingly, his charisma one that was matched by the Gods. While he had few victories, it ensured there was hope. There were many more defeats, but he saved many more Elves, and slew many more daemons than the Gods could replace, allowing the battered elves the time to regroup, and rest, before the inevitable next attacks could come.

But it was like throwing sand in front of the tide. No matter how much was put up, it would only be brought down by the next wave. And the more times the Elves mustered to face their foes, the longer it took to regain strength, and every dead elf was a defeat, for there was no way that the rates of attrition could replace the dead elves, and certainly not with the experience that they had.

But however it had happened, there had been a break in the deadlock. The stalemate that the fortress bound elves had resisted the greatest witchery of Chaos.

In the brief respite, the elves rebuilt. 4 years had passed, and 4 years of solid work. It had not been long since Aenarion himself had been married. The Everqueen was pregnant - it was too much to hope that the queen may yet have a girl to carry on the line of the Everqueen. Astarielle had been the intention of Aenarion the Defenders foray into the Garden of the Everqueen, in Averlorn. She was tired, but holding up well - heavily pregnant, she still carried out her task as Isha's representative to heal the land, the horrors the Daemons carried out on the trees and mountains and rivers and wildlife almost too much to bear.

Drawn from his reverie by the jingle of harnesses, Aenarion became aware, once again of his surroundings. He had lost track of time - the fire was at its lowest ebb, embers just glowing fitfully against the chillwind that was now blowing.

_Trace Chains? I told them to come on foot._ Aenarion picked up his sword, Ceyl, the Ithilmar etching glowing in Weyr-light as the moon played around on the scene...

The World was still once again, when Aenarion realised the world was _too_ still. The jangle of curb chains came again. And not just a jangle, it was the deep routed sound of menace laden tread that he had not sensed since...

"Aenarion the weakling."

Spinning around, the elf recognised the voice. Vuldraech, Herald of the Blood God, the Chaos Gods representation of Kaela Mensha Khaine, the Bloody Handed God.

Vuldraech stood a twice the height of Aenarion, who himself was tall for an elf. Where the elf shone in the darkness, his purity evident, the gloom of evil seeped from the armour plates of the Daemon.

The Daemon Prince himself was armoured head to toe in overlapping plates and scales of some Black Iron, each one etched with runes that hurt to look at. Dark wings unfurled from his back, black feathers rippling like some obscene crow. In his right hand was a gigantic axe, the blade dripping blood that burned and hissed as each droplet hit the earth.

Around his legs milled dozens of Bloodletters, the lesser daemons of Khorne. Lesser they may be, but only in comparison to the greater daemons and the powers of the Gods, each one had the strength to rip an elf apart with their bare hands.

"Vuldraech..."

"It seems, Aenarion, that we are lucky. The Gods have decreed that Ulthuan shall fall. The word of the Gods is not something to be defied. It's not an order. It's not a law. Simply, it's just what is to be." the disembodied voice of the daemon appearing in the mind of the Defender of Ulthuan, rather than making a sound, echoing in his head. "However, you have proved troublesome, up to now. The gods have also decreed that you, and all of your line shall fall by my hand."

At an invisible signal a score of Bloodletters, their bestial features, and lupine loping steps covering the distance easily.

Ceyl flickered from its scabbered, the blade ripping through both the ether and the physical plane, severing the horned skull from the shoulders from the first, and largest of this first group. The daemon itself was not dead yet, and enough of the chaos spirit to jab the spike of the axe towards the arm pit of the elven warrior. Aenarions reflexes saved him, twisting into a shape that was as painful as it was abnormal, the axe swung just overhead, before the body collapsed on itself in a shower of blood.

Seeing the remaining Bloodletters charge into battle, and the winged Prince take to the sky to see what was going on, Aenarion could only hope for those of his bodyguard to arrive soon, lest it be too late...


----------



## Trevor Drake (Oct 25, 2008)

Etheran knealt to the ground, lowering his hands into the soil. He brought it to his nose, inhaling the scent of the earth. There was still purity here, yet it was tainted and foul, hard to detect at first, and then oh so evident. Etheran closed his eyes and let a prayer leave his lips, grinding the soil into his bare palms. The scent of decay wreaked to the north, as his gaze shifted. Barely distinguisable, a fire danced in the distance. The wind carried voices of anger and death. Etheran rose to his feet, tightening his bracers.

"Death has come to this place, pure and evil..." he mused to himself.

Yet the wind carried a voice, elven in form, a male, almost drowned from the yealping of foul, utteral grunts. Something evil had made its way here, and the blood of his kind was in peril. He ran, as fast as his legs would take him, his long strides carrying him far without tiring him. Not but a short distance away there stood a pack of baying daemons, in the sky some winged beast, and in the middle of it all an elf. Perhaps this was the benefactor he had been charged with protecting, or perhaps it was some stray adventurer fighting for his life.

_No matter..._ he thought to himself _...for if blood is to be spilled this night, than let me aid in its freedom_

Etheran tightened the strap of his helm, securing it against his head, while lowering his shroud. His blackened leathers seemed to sway, and yet the wind was slowly dying. From his back, he unsheathed his blades, the Karan-el, the dual-bladed great axe given to him by his uncle, a family heirloom he had said. The weapon itself seemed to vibrate, hungering for battle, and a smile crossed his hidden face.

"Come Karan-el, let us bring death upon our enemies."

With that the blade dimly flashed, the shaking ceasing, and becoming no more. Etheran raised his head to the sky and let out a beastial yelp, the lions head upon his chestplate seeming to mirror its wearer, loosing the roar of a lion.

It came quickly, the bloodletter realizing it was under attack after its head had been seperated from its body. The second had let out a cry of pain, one end of Karan-el impaled through its chest, the daemons life-essence bleeding into the air. Etheran raised his foot to the back of his blade, kicking it loose, before roaring again, leaping into the air and swinging his dual-axe through the air, felling another. His back bumped into something, and Etheran quickly turned, his axe raised, waiting to strike. Yet infront of him stood the elven male who's voice he had heard on the wind. Etheran smiled, and turned back to the enemy.

"Come brother, do you want to live forever!?" he laughed, digging both blades of his axe into two charging daemons.

Etheran felt himself fall into his trance, shrugging off blows from the bloodletters that would stun another, going into a sort of dance with Karan-el. He and his blade moved as one, as if a pair lovers to some fast-paced dance.

(OOC: Hope this is a good enough introduction Vaz, tried not to go too over the top)


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

_Land here, we do not want to be discovered to quickly,_ Helios told Araes. _*Indeed I will wait for you here,*_ came Araes's respsonse. Helios jumped from his back and sprinted toward where he could hear the sounds of a small battle up ahead. Once he was within eye shot he saw the elf Etheran fighting off a group of bloodletters. He pulled out his gladius Hadesa and raised it to the sky, "Die foul beasts of chaos!" He screamed as he dove into the daemons, his armor shining brightly and burning the beasts.


----------



## Sarcasm (Nov 23, 2008)

Linar headed towards the fire burning at the edge of the forest. As we walked he thought about the order to come on foot. What was that about? Would it not have been quicker to come on horseback? He dismissed the thought as sounds of battle reached him on the wind. He quicked his pace to a run and headed towards the fight.

As he drew near he saw a host of lesser daemons and a daemon prince. In the middle there were three elves fighting for their lives. Linar pulled his bow off his back and fitted an arrow. He aimed for one of the daemons and fired, hitting the deamon in the chest and causing it to return to the Warp. He shot down another before he was noticed and some of the daemons split off from the rest and headed towards him. One more daemon was returned to the Warp by a well-aimed shot before Linar was forced to put away his bow and draw his sword. He then charged into the oncoming daemons with a warcry on his lips.


----------



## Skreining (Jul 25, 2008)

Seeing the black shape of the Daemon prince rise above the tree line of the forest Keraldria redoubled his pace reaching the top of the hill in almost an instant. Staring out over the grassy plain below him he saw the Bloodletters surrounding the Phoenix king and a White Lion. A smile curled his lips and he took a deep breath savouring the scent of battle before throwing back his head and roaring “Aaahhhh, glorious!” and charged down the hill toward the fighting.

The Bloodletter swung back his blade to take a swipe at Aenarion’s back. The blow never came; as a blade jutted out from where its heart would have been had it had one. The blade was swept upward, cutting the Bloodletter in half from the waist up. As it fell Keraldria leapt over the corpse to clash blades with another daemon. The two struggled for a moment before the daemons blade began to dissolve at the point where it touched Keraldria’s. As the Bloodletter noticed this it was too late and it was severed diagonally from left hip to right shoulder. Keraldria drew his sword from the ground and turned to face where the king and the White Lion were fighting. All of a sudden a Bloodletter’s arm curled around Keraldria’s throat from behind and its blade stabbed through the front of his armour. Inured to pain by the intense rush Keraldria got from combat he simply smiled and spoke “curse you foul daemon for your cowardly attack” and grabbed the hilt of the daemons sword with his free hand and pushed it further through his stomach into the head of the daemon behind him which was all ready having to stretch up to reach his neck. As the Bloodletter fell away from him he pulled the blade from his torso and discarded it. He could all ready feel the two profusely bleeding wounds on either side of his body closing and plunged back into the fighting, vaguely aware of other elves joining the combat. Leaping forward he raised his blade to split the head of a daemon foolish enough to turn its back on him.


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

OOC: sorry bout the short post earlier i was at school lol

As Helios swung Hadesa at another bloodletter he saw another elf enter the fray. Moments later the elf had a sword through his gut and when Helios moved to help him he simply pulled it out himself and strode back into the battle, impressive, he thought. An axe swung close to his head and he ducked kicking at the daemons legs, tripping it, and then brought Hadesa down upon it incinerating his foe. The more he killed the brighter his armor glowed which added some much needed light in this night battle. He could feel Araes's desire to join him but he cautioned him not to, it would be a waste of energy for was he not a prince of Caledor? No daemon could stand in his way so long as he drew breath. 

He bellowed a warcry as he lopped off another daemon's head and charged back into the midst. Left, right, parry, kick, block, chop the moves flowed out of him like a river in fluid motion, he turned and saw that the Phoenix King was quickly being surrounded. He rushed to protect his lord with the speed of the winds. As an axe came down along with another multitude of weapons Helios let out a warcry that sounded strangely like a song and the beams from his armor strecthed out and killed the few daemons that had surrounded the King. It only let them a moment's respite for they were quickly surrounded again. 

He turned toward the Phoenix King, _"Lord! We must get back from the the treeline now! The daemons are using it to mask their advance! We must force them into the open where we can see them a...!"_ before he finished a bloodletter's fist connected with his face and he hit the ground hard, the daemon going down with him. he dropped Hadesa as he fell and soon the two of them had entered a frenzied wrestling match as they rolled around. Helios kneed the daemon hard in the chest before getting a series of blows that knocked is helmet off. He punched the daemon in the face, knocking it off of him and then dove on top of it and beat its head to a pulp. As he got up he roared, the cry sounding more like a dragon than an elf, picked up his sword and charged back into the midst.


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

_Fool! He said to wait outside and yet you HAD to follow Him and somehow lose Him. Was it because it’s the garden of the Everqueen? No matter, now I must find Him._ Azeriro hurriedly runs through the forest, trying to remember where they were supposed to meet. Ting. Stopping and trying hard to hear if he heard the sound of swords clanging. Ting. “Damn”, with that Azeriro runs towards the sounds of battle which were becoming ever louder.

Drawing a few knives Azeriro threw them at the nearest Daemon near the Lord, killing it before it knew what hit him. Just before rushing into the melee Azeriro saw, out of the corner of his eye, a group of bloodletters that were near twenty in number, realizing that as of now that would be detrimental to the health of the Lord and the others. Azeiror decided to cut off the small group of daemons before they entered the bigger fight. Azeriro decapitated two of the vile daemons whilst drawing both his swords. With his back to the daemons Azeriro said “you daemons will just have to be satisfied with me tonight.” With that Azeriro took on nearly twenty bloodletters so that the others will have a better chance of success in their more desperate battle.

With swords spinning beyond the ability of the eye to focus, Azeriro charged into the midst of the daemonic. Arms, legs, heads, and other body parts were being carved from the bodies of the daemons. Blood was sprayed into the air, it drenched Azeriro making him look like an apostle of Khaine. _Tired. So very tired. My fighting style is not suitable to fighting this many alone. I hope that I can last long enough before I will need help; alright just a couple more then I’ll join the others._ Suddenly a bloodletter came from behind and nearly beheaded Azeriro. He saw it just before it would have been fatal, was only saved for his elven reflexes(or by Khaine’s graces) , however Azeriro was cut above the left eye and blood was pouring so profusely that he could hardly see out of it. _This is bad._ Hardly able to see Azeriro killed the daemon who nearly sent him to the afterlife. _Now I NEED help, time to go to the others._ Detaching himself from the battle Azeriro swiftly ran off to go join the others, hoping that they had fared better than him, with the remains of the daemonic group that he took on chasing him.

I hope that this wasn’t too macho…I didn’t try to make it as such.

Sorry for the delay.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

[OOC - Bear in mind, that these are Daemons. If they were so easy to slay, i.e. 20 daemons held up by 1 elf is stretching it a bit, they are after all there to kill the best of the Elven Warriors, and they have slain many of the greatest heroes - they aren't to be messed with - instead of slaying by the dozen, try doing some more duelling, and going into detail over the fights. Much appreciated, but excellent start, cheers ]

Seeing those of his bodyguard entering the fray, Aenarion redoubled his efforts, taking advantage of the brief respite he had gained. His sword whipped under the guard of the Bloodletter, it's brass bound antlers adding another foot to its already impressive height, which standing straight, was a head taller than any elf present.

The axe it held in its hands sheared apart in a rain of sparks, as it's brass handle was split under the starmetal. Hearing Helios call to him, he turned, and nodded, but that break in the pattern of combat was all the daemon needed, and started forwards once again. As the Elven King ripped his sword forward, the sheer ferocity of the Bloodletter drove it onto the blade, before the blue purity of Aenarion's blade protruded from it's crimson back. Dropping it's destroyed weapon, the taloned hands lunged forwards, grabbing hold of Aenarion's neck. The strength in the iron muscles of its fingers was frightening, the black nails digging in, and drawing beads of blood which ran down the inside of the King's Armour.

Slowly, he felt his life being choked out of him, the world taking on an ethereal quality, as those of his guards saw him trapped, but unable to move onwards as a new wave of Bloodletters, bigger and larger than the rest of those who had struck first blocked their path.

The bone like fangs of the Daemon in front of him showed through bloody spittle, as Aenarion hammered out with dozens of blows, breaking it's jaw and ripping tendons, but the beast was pure muscle, and wouldn't let go.

"Drop Him." Again, that eerie echoing voice pervaded his senses, despite the din of battle. Immediately, the bloodletters lering face changed to that of fear, as the Princes shadow darkened the battlefield, blocking out the moon in a buffeting wind that smelt of death of blood.

"Aenarion... Valiant, I'm sure. But pointless. Now Die!" So saying, the Prince dove towards Aenarion, who darted sideways, sliced Ceyl upwards, cleaving the Bloodletter from abdomen to neck, leaving it to collapse in an explosion of blood and ichor, just in time to parry the increasing powerful whirlwind of blows from Vuldraech, any not blocked smashing into the Dwarven scale mail, the enchantments turning those few aside, but still the razor edged Daemonforged axe slicing into the alabaster skin of the elf. If Aenarion could hold on just enough to work out the pattern of attacks, he could beat this Daemon. He had already done it at the Siege of Naggarond, he would do it again...


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

Helios yelped as another axe pinged off his armor. He struck out and impaled the bloodletter in the head. In a brief moment of respite he saw another wave of bigger, stronger daemons heading for them. He charged at them to show that he had no fear of dying while protecting his lord. He met the first daemon head on and it felt as though he had run directly into Araes's side, it was as solid as rock. He shook off the dizzyness just in time to see an axe carving for his head, he ducked, rolled to the side and sliced at the tendons. It roared in pain and fell to one knee but as it fell it swung its axe out and hit him square in the chest, the pain was immense. 

He stabbed Hadesa into the side of its neck and the daemon caught on fire. As it rolled on the floor screaming in pain he slowly picked himself up and found his helmet at his feet. He put it back on just in time to see the form of the burning bloodletter rise and swing its axe at him again, he barely parried the blow but it left him open and the daemon headbutted him with its horns. The blow made him blackout for a split second and he heard Araes's voice in his head, *NO!* He opened his eyes to see the daemon's axe coming for him and he rolled out of the way. The blade struck the ground hard and got stuck. Helios couldnt believe the punishment this thing was taking, the whole top layer of its skin had burned off and it was still coming for him. It was getting sluggish, but so was he, and he needed to end this quick. He saw behind the bloodletter his lord fighting off a daemon prince single handedly. The sight filled him with pride but took his mind off of the daemon to his side. It backhanded him and he spun hitting the floor. _*Take some from me*_, came Araes's voice. _No_, he said back, _I can do this myself._ _*Stop trying to think you can always do things by yourself, we were made to be companions and we are one, take some energy from me you need it more than I do*_. Araes's voice was gentle in his mind but he could tell he meant business and if Helios didnt comply he knew his dragon would march right over here himself and break the order the Phoenix King gave them of no mounts. 

_Fine_, he said, _go ahead_. He felt the energy flow through him and he kicked out at the bloodletter tripping it. It fell with an unusually child like squeel and he stabbed it repeatedly until he knew it was dead._* Feel better?*_ asked Araes. _Yes, thank you_. He said back before ducking a blow from another bloodletter.


----------



## Sarcasm (Nov 23, 2008)

Seeing the daemon prince dive at Aenarion, Linar redoubled his efforts against the daemons attacking him. He slashed out at the bloodletter in front of him and cut its head from its shoulders. As that daemon fell another stabbed at him and he only just managed to twist out of the way. As he tried to strike back he was thrown off balance by a bloodletters sword smashing into his shoulder. His armour stopped the blow but he was almost thrown off his feet. Before he could recover a daemon slashed at his head, missing by inches. As the daemon's sword swept pass him, he saw an opening and stabbed the creature through its abdomen before ripping his sword out and severing it's head. Linar leapt over the body and took the daemon behind by surprise. He split it in half at the waist and suddenly was out of the press of daemons.

As Linar turned back to face the bloodletters, a sword swept down at him. He raised his sword to block, but was driven to his knees by the strength of the blow. He strained against the daemon but its strength was much greater than his own. Before the daemon could force him down further, Linar dived to the right. The daemon 's sword smashed into the ground and stuck there. Linar jumped to his feet beside the bloodletter and cut it's head clean off. He then turned to prepare himself for the next attack.


----------



## Trevor Drake (Oct 25, 2008)

Etheran panted, the coolness of the night making his breath fog. His leathers were tattered where he had deflected blows from the daemons, his silvered breastplate stained with blackened blood, yet his fury built. Before him stood a great bloodleter, its antlers long and gnarled, adorned in bronze battledress. In its hands was a greataxe that dripped with blood, of its origin he was unsure. The two circled, poised to strike once they found a gap in the others defences. A circle had formed about them, baying daemons laughing with delight.

"This mortal is mine..." it snarled to its kin, a sickening smile crossing its dagger-like lips, "...do not interfear."

Etheran chuckled to himself, crouching down. _This one must be some sort of champion..._ he thought, his hands clutching the haft of his blade. The beast snarled, and charged, its axe raised above its head. Etheran stepped forward, twirling his axe from his left to his right, catching the incoming blade between the beards of uis upper axehead, and used the momentum to propel his lower axe forward into his enemy. The Tearer glistened as it tore into the beasts chestplate, leaving a long gorge through its icon to the dark god of blood, while Etheran turned on the ball of his foot, bringing his elbow into the throat of the daemon. It staggered back, stunned for a moment, as Etheran crouched down once more.

It shook its head, growling in anger. It appeared as if the beast had not expected the attack, unaware that Etheran was using its attacks to propel his own. The daemon charged once more, bringing its axe from the side to cleave at the White Lion, while Etheran brought the haft to parry, again using the momentum from the attack to spin himself on his left heel while bringing the bearded points of his lower axe head at its face. One tip glanced along its helm, while the other found its eye, the puss and meat spewing forth from the wound. It shambled back, bringing one hand to its missing eye, and baying after realizing the extent of it's wound.

Etheran stepped forward, swinging his blade from his left to his right at speed, the blades almost blurring into a circle of death across his body. His elven speed hid the grace in which he utilized his weapon, as he lunged forward, the foreblade slashing again into the daemons chestplate, the rear blade cleaving into its pauldron, the speed and force tearing it away. The daemon lashed quickly with its axe, gouging a scar across Etheran's back, and he ducked down, shrugging off the wound, his eyes focused upon his prey. The two went back into their dance of death, circling once more, awaiting another opening in which to attack.

(OOC: This more like what you are wanting Vaz?)


----------



## Skreining (Jul 25, 2008)

Kicking the still standing corpse away from him Keraldria threw himself into the thick of the fighting. Blocking the downward swipe from a Bloodletters sword with his forearm he plunged his sword through it's snarling face. Taking a moment for his wounds to heal Keraldria cast his gaze upward. The giant golden shape of a dragon circled overhead. Keraldria smiled, he had a strange respect for dragons as they were the only animal that he considered suitable for battle. 

Snapped back to the fight Keraldria felt something fall against his back. he turned sword raised to see another elf wearing black and broze armour with two short swords. He was bleeding heavily from one eye and looked faint forom the blood loss. Without speaking Keraldria removed one of his armoured gauntlents and pressed it against the wound below the other elf's eye. Within a few seconds the wound was healed by the magic of the armour and they charged back into the fight. Some minutes later Keraldria found himself forced to fight back to back with a golden armoured dragon prince, presumably the rider of the great dragon soaring above the battlefield. Over the heads of the daemons Keraldria could see a daemon prince slash downward toward the king. 

Without warning a Bloodletter leapt over the heads of the others and brought its blade down in a crimson arc. Again Keraldria blocked it with is forearm swiping his sword toward the beasts neck. The blade bit deep but did not decapitate it. So far such blows had easily killed the Bloodletters but this one still stood. Were these things getting stronger?! The Bloodletter howled and swung its sword in from the right and with a flick of his blade Keraldria blocked the swipe. Spinning on its hoof the bloodletter swung again, from the left this time. Keraldria was not fast enough this time and the blade cut into his side. Keraldria staggered by the blow fell to one knee. The blade of the Bloodletter flashed again and bit into his shoulder. Looking up Keraldria stared into the face of the Bloodletter and saw joy, the joy of combat. Like his own. The daemon snarled and raised its blade, swing it down Keraldria could see that it was trying to finish the fight and was swinging for his neck. As the blade swung down his arm flashed up and caught the sword. Gripping the blade Keraldria pulled the bloodletter down, smashing the back of its head against the ground with the hilt of his sword, killing it. Keraldria drew himself up with his wounds healed and charged headlong into the mob of daemons that remained, with a smile on his lips and a fire in his eyes.


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

[OOC in my first post I never put a definitive number on how many daemons, after 2 (3 total), that I killed. Just that I cut them up enough so that they couldn’t be 100% combat effective.]

Stumbling back to the group Azeriro paused and cut down a tree so that it would, hopefully, fall on the daemons pursuing him; the least it could do would be to slow them down. Stumbling amongst the dead of the fight before Azeriro retrieved the knives that he threw earlier.

Almost lost in a land of mist and fog Keraldria suddenly appeared and helped him stop the bleeding above his eye. As the skin healed and the blood wiped off, there was revealed a stark white line starting from his left temple and continuing diagonally until ending almost directly above his eye.

Regaining his senses Azeriro notices that the remaining bloodletters from his skirmish were coming past his trap, a few still had limbs from the tree stuck in them, yet they were oblivious to the pain. Quickly rushing towards them Azeriro stumbled and fell right in front of them, looking up he saw the daemonic smiling sadistic smiles. _Shit._ 

Abruptly a large rush of wind came by followed by a shockwave almost causing all to be deaf. Everything stood still for a moment as everyone’s eyes were locked on the fight between the Phoenix King and the Herald of the Blood God, Vuldraech, each had their weapons repeatedly parry one another, with each causing another sonic boom.

Realizing that their fight would spare Ulthuan for a short while should they defeat the daemons now the elves started fighting once again, this time with a renewed vigor.

Azeriro, springing up and drawing his short swords, pounced on his enemies. Despite being stabbed trough the torso from multiple daemonic swords, Azeriro lopped off all of their arms, from those who stabbed him, at the wrists. _I wish I could have Keraldria’s magic armor right now._ Painfully pulling the damned weapons from himself, and once again bleeding profusely, Azeriro stood upright and smirked at the remaining daemons. Once again launching himself at the hated enemy, of which only three were uninjured, Azeriro lost himself over to the bloodlust of battle and mercilessly began hacking at the daemons, regardless that he was losing blood at a rate too rapid to stay conscience for much longer.

[OOC I hope that this was more appropriate for you Vaz, less macho.]


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

Helios heard the tree starting to fall before he saw it. He dove to the side and the daemon that he was duelling with was crushed beneath its huge bulk. A sonic boom flattened him as he jumped back up from the dive and he turned to see his lord and the Herald of Khorne battling furiously. He heard the sound of metal on meat and lept over the tree to see an elf with two swords in his hands fighting off a pack of daemons with unbridled fury. He saw the wounds in the elf's gut and knew he would not stay conscience much longer. As two of the bloodletters circled him ready to kill Helios sprinted towards them and threw Hadesa at one, impaling it in the head. As the other one turned he pulled Hadesa out and hacked its head off. 

The elf had sunk to his knees, Helios bent over him, his armor shining brightly, his regal face smiling kindly, _"Stay awake brother, we are here to help you, lay down."_ He layed the elf down and allowed Araes to pour energy through him and into the elf's wounds. They knitted back together quickly and Araes gave him a little energy for the fight to boot. As the elf picked himself up Helios smiled again before the elf could say his thanks,_ "I may know some magic but thank him," _he said pointing to Araes's golden form circling overhead, _"Azeriro isn't it? Come I belive that Keraldria and Etheran aren't leaving any daemons for us." _ He looked up and whistled at Araes who looked down at them, he bowed deeply and then turned to Azeriro, _"Let us go brother." _


----------



## Mordeth (Aug 26, 2008)

Standing on a fallen tree, Mordeth watched as the fight took a new turn, as the huge deamon commanding the enemy started attacking his prince with chilling bloodlust, while at the same time, a host of deamons was doing their best to kill off his fellow bodyguards.
"My, my, what have we here," he said in a low voice, a small smile spreading on his face.
"Looks like you will taste blood today, my dear," he said wo his sword, Singer, as he slowly dragged it out of its scabbard that was placed over his back.

"For Ulthuan!" he screamed at the top of his lungs, as he charged the short way to the surprised deamons, targeting a deamon wielding a 2-handed sword in its right hand, and an axe in its left.

It turned, just in time to deflect his first blow with the sword, and with lightning speed let its axe flash out, barely missing his arm. Mordeth swung Singer around, feeling a sense of calm wash over him as the soothing song of the sword filled the battleground, making the deamons grimace in pain. 

This just seemed to further enrage them, though, and Mordeth barely avoided getting cut in half by the deamons next blow. He quickly riposted, and felt singer tear into deamonic flesh, as the deamon got cut in half. 
Another deamon quickly took its place though, and managed to hit Mordeth square in the breast with a huge hammer, sending him flying. He stood up, just as another deamon brought its sword down on him. He stepped slightly to the side, and swung Singer as if to deflect the blow. Instead, Singer passed right through the deamons weapon, and neatly cut its head off.

"Well," he said on a loud voice as the deamon dropped, "are we having fun yet?", before running towards one of the few surviving deamons.


----------



## Sarcasm (Nov 23, 2008)

Linar smiled as he heard the song of Mordeth's sword and cut the bloodletter facing him down when it got distracted by the noise. He was surrounded by dead bloodletters, with only two still on their feet. As he turned to face them the closest one ran at him and tried to knock him off his feet with its weight. Linar spun to the side and chopped at it as it rann past. His stroke took the daemon's leg off at the knee, but as it fell it lashed at him with it's axe, missing him by an inch. Before it could try to attack him again, Linar sliced off its hand and it's axe fell to the ground. He then cut the daemons head off, to be sure it was no longer a threat.

After Linar had killed the bloodletter he turned back to face the final daemon. It was grinning at him and twirling its sword in its hand. "Ready to die, elf?" it said. Linar grinned back at the daemon and replied, "I don't plan on dying quite yet, warpspawn." The daemon just continued to grin and prepared to charge.

Linar did not wait for the daemon to charge him, he leapt forward and attacked it. He slashed his sword down at it's head but the daemon blocked with it's sword and knocked him back with a kick to the stomach. It then put its head down and, before Linar had a chance to recover, smashed into him and sent him flying through the air. He landed hard on his back and before he knew it the daemon's sword flashed down towards his neck. Linar rolled to the side and managed to climb to his feet. Again the daemon charged at him but this time he was ready and leapt out of it's path, bringing his sword down on it's back. The sword plunged through the daemon and came out again in it's chest area. The daemon howled in pain and spun away from him, ripping his sword out of his hands. The daemon cut a vicious arc at him with it's sword and Linar only just managed to leap back out of its path. Unarmed, Linar backed away,pulled his bow off his back and fitted an arrow. As the daemon charged for him again he fired, hitting it in it's left shoulder. The daemon staggered but still it came on. It was only metres away when he fired his second arrow. The daemon was hit in the gut and it bent forward howling in pain. Linar sprinted forward and leapt over the daemon, ripping his sword out as he past over it. Linar landed and spun around whipping his sword out and taking the daemon's head from it's shoulders.

As the daemon crashed to the ground Linar looked towards the rest of the bodyguards and the Phoenix King. They were still engaged in a bitter struggle. Linar picked up his bow and secured it on his back before begining to run to help the others.


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

_*Let me help all of you,*_ came Araes's voice. _No,_ was his reply back, _you already gave most of us enough energy to last a three day battle, we must respect the king's orders._ _*Sound like bloody dumb orders to me,*_ the reply was not meant to be disrespectful for Araes always told the truth no matter how hard it was to swallow but his answer sounded downright rude and he had no brought him up to be rude. _You will wait or I will not feed you for a week,_ he said. Even though Araes was so far above them he could feel the dragon licking his chops and smiled as he answered back, _*I do love food....fine I will wait, but know this I do not appreciate the order that has been given and I will let the King know myself when we are through.*_ Helios hacked off another daemon's head as he pondered what the king would say to Araes.


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

[OOC this post is just meant to get us past this little bit of writer’s block that we have collectively gotten.]

While the Phoenix King fought Vuldaech, the daemon prince of Khorne, Aenarion’s trusted friends and bodyguard found themselves being pushed back. Due to the increasing effort it took for the small group of elves to protect themselves from the overwhelming daemons, they began to subconsciously pairing up.

[OOC I've paired everyone up with, in my opinion, their opposite personality wise (or as close to it).]

They paired into three groups them being; Keraldia with Linar, Mordeth with Azeriro, and lastly Etheran with Helios…

[OCC ok HERE is where I become stuck again so hopefully someone else can pick up the sword.]


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

Helios slammed into Etheran's back as they fought off the increasing horde of daemons. He was bright now, almost as bright as a star. His motions had become fluid what seemed like hours ago and he was cutting down daemons by the dozen. In a strange lull in thier part of the battle Helios turned to Etheran, _*"Brother! You fight well!" *_He laughed like a maniac and dove back into the daemons hacking left and right, his armor making daemons catch on fire. An axe hit him in the chest and flung him back, he shot up and dove at the assailant, cleaving the bloodletter in two. He was bleeding from multiple wounds and he was getting hurt to fast for Araes to heal all of them, with his armor drenched in his and daemon blood he looked crazed as he swung Hadesa left and right. He backed into Etheran again knowing that if he did not stay close he would most certainly be surrounded.


----------



## Mordeth (Aug 26, 2008)

While running around, fighting a desperate skirmish-like fight with 4 deamons hacking at him, Mordeth found himself stumbling in front of Azerio, who looked at him with a frown at his face.
"Well, what can i say," Mordeth said quickly, "they are fast as devils... which thecnically, they are." Then he swiped his sword through the surprised high elf's head, hacking into the deamon that had been o the verge of running them both through with a longsword.
"Excellent!" he said with a grunt, as he nimbly avoided another deamons sword with a hairs breadth, riposting back, and then ducking under another swipe from yet another deamon.
"Now, if you could please help me out...?" he pressed out through gritted teeth as yet another deamon landed a glancing blow on his shoulder, making it ache terribly.


----------



## Sarcasm (Nov 23, 2008)

As Linar ran toward the remaining daemons he saw Keraldria charge in to a crowd of the creatures. Linar adjusted his movement so that was heading in the same direction, and he crashed into them a few moments after Keraldria did. The daemon were concertrating all their attention on the other elf so Linar was able to take them unawares, cutting one down and running another through before he was noticed. Soon he and Keraldria were fighting side by side again the daemons, killing many but getting no closer to the fight between the Phoenix King and the daemon prince. He redoubled his efforts but still the deamons kept coming...


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

[OOC - Sorry bout the delay guys - Life has that annoying habit of taking over. Updates tomorrow. Cheers for being patient ;D]


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Aenarion stumbled to the ground, bloody and battered, for what seemed like the 20th time. It was all so futile - the Daemon was just too strong, and with the fall of their King, the rest of the Elven lands would fall, one by one.

Just that thought sent visions of the first daemon assaults flashing through his mind - the land torched for miles around a destroyed citadel, thousands of elves dead on the plains, rot setting in and disease... 

It wouldn't happen again - it could not... It will not.

Strength and vigour refilled his tired and ripped muscles, grasping his sword with a determination to destroy this foul creature, and send it back to whence it came.

"Ah... so the whelp still has fight? It seems you are a tougher dog to break than your pretty little Everqueen..." The daemons words broke through the haze of pain and anger in the Kings head, and suddenly, he realised what Vuldraech was saying.

"Astarielle? Morellion? Yvraine? _Dead?_"

"Oh indeed. She put up quite a struggle. But it was a pleasure to break her. To see her beg for her and your dear little children's lives. Oh, she begged... Her heart was a tasty morsel - she lived just long enough to see it slide down my thr..."

Vuldraech never finished his sentence. Ceyl, thrown by Aenarion was lodged in its throat, looking for all the world like a toothpick in the Daemon Princes neck. Running forwards, Aenarion caught up with the Daemon as it sank to its knees, hands scrabbling at the ground, and the embedded sword. But it was useless - Aenarion, with a super human effort drew the blade out, and held it two handed above his head.

Vuldraech fell forward, as the ichor of chaos dribbled out, resting on all 4's. Aenarion lashed out with his leg, anger lending him strength, sending the winged creature onto its back, where it mewled in pain, as the brittle bones snapped.

"For my family." Ceyl swept down one last time.

Aenarion was a broken man, with the death of his family. There was nothing he could do now, but die. But first, he will take their Oriour-debt, the price of life, from these Daemons. 

Setting into the rear of the frenzied Lesser Daemons, who were blissfully unaware of their leaders death, and fought on despite the magic binding them was dissipating with its death, Aenarion took a bloody toll, one, two, three fell beneath his blade, before he saw a dance of shining blades, and murderous finesse in the maelstrom of war.

"To me, Sons of Asur!" called Aenarion. "Break their backs and destroy their bodies - they shall defile this World no more!"

[OOC - sorry about the delay - Real life, pain in the arse. If someone offers you a chance to go outside, just decline. Anyway, with the death of Vuldraech, it's time we started wrapping up the skirmish, and begin to make our way to Chrace  Thanks for your patience guys!]


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

Helios bellowed as he dove for a daemon that melted into the ground, he stabbed Hadesa in an attempt to kill it before it disappeared but struck dirt instead. All around him the daemons were dissolving or getting hacked down by his fellow elves. He saw the phoenix king battered and bloody and rushed to his aide, "Lord! Are you alright?!" A daemon lazily hit his back with its axe and it slid off, he turned on his heel and hacked its arm off before it punched him in the face. He took his hands to its throat and choked the life out of it. He got up and ran back to the phoenix king, "Lord what are your orders? The daemons are disappearing."


----------



## Mordeth (Aug 26, 2008)

(OOC: ah, hell was gonna wait to let others post, but I'm not as patient as I'd like to think, it seems...)

IC: Mordeth slowly rose from the ground. His fellow elf had obviously not heard his call for help, which had resulted in him being sent to the ground by the mass of deamons around him.
Now something had happened though. The deamons hits were steadily getting weaker and slower, allowing him to get up on his feet. And the weaker ones were dissapearing in an alarming rate... alarming for them. 
Glancing towards the King, he saw the reason. All that was left of the big deamon was a smoking heap on the ground.
"Well well, seems like the dice has turned, eh?" he said casually to a particulary big and ugly deamon as he drove his blade through it. It looked at him with a surprised look on its face (which almost made Mordeth laugh aloud) and simply turned to dust with a shriek. THAT was not so funny, as the sound was deafening.
"Well... I guess that was it..." he mumbled, before making his way towards his liege, cutting down a few lingering deamons on his way.


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

[OOC sorry for the delay, particularly to mordeth.]

as Azeriro systematically chopped down daemon after daemon to protect his fellow elf, Mordeth. He noticed that the daemonic were becoming easier to subdue. Looking around to see what exactly was going on and why the daemons were dieing so easy, which Azeriro wasn't complaining about. Noticing his Lord standing over what appeared to be a puddle of ichor. _What the hell?_ thought Azeriro, as he strode towards his Lord, killing the daemons that were yet to dissipate as he walked by. "My lord..."


----------



## Sarcasm (Nov 23, 2008)

As Linar pulled his sword from another daemon he looked over the dying creature's shoulder and saw Aenarion deal the killing blow to the daemon prince, Vuldraech. Linar smiled grimly and cut down another daemon and began to make his way towards his lord, with the other elf, Keraldria, by his side. As he went Linar noticed that the daemons were becoming weaker and starting to disappear. He cut another down another daemon and approached where the Phoenix King stood.


----------

